# Alternatives to Yachtworld?



## Simanza (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello Sailnet forum,

I am trying to figure out if there is a better alternative to Yachtworld to connect potential boat buyers with boat sellers. I have found small, UK-based Facebook pages and others, but nothing like a Craigslist that is not only useful for small regions.

I'm getting ready to sell my Norseman 447, SV Wendaway and looking around at all the social media options, and none of them look very "efficient". 


Ditto for Facebook, Instagram, and the like. They are all box canyons limited by geographical locality (you’re stuck in your own city in terms of postings ). And besides, none of them really work for pricy items (like a Norseman 447). That’s why boat shoppers turn to YBW and Yachtworld.

So…is there an Uber-ized or Pirate bay version? Something like a co-op version of Zillow.com, or maybe a kind of Offerup.com that sorts by national category?

I am looking for any successful experience you may have had using social media. 

Many thanks!

Mark
SV Wendaway
Norseman 447 #69


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

sailboatlistsings.com
sailingtexas.com (which is not limited to texas)

Also craigslist provides a location, but you aren't required to use your own location... I've seen people cross post to multiple "ports of call" on there. A boat your size though, I'd smatter the closest port of call for sure, and surrounding areas (places where it'd be easy to move the boat to).

There are several small fee "posting" services that will blast the various internet sites for you for a fee. I can't recall the names but if you search I'm sure you'll find them.

One last thing, adhuntr.com searches all region craigslist ads (using google search), so even if you post in obscure parts of craigslist, you can be found. Of course that's a buyers tool, not a sellers thing.

Advertising isn't what you'd think it'd be, and if you are avoiding yachtworld, I guess you are avoiding a broker? Because yachtworld is kind of the dumping ground for brokered boats, if you are looking to self-sell, then my suggestions stand (but like you said, big boat to try this with, and a narrow audience looking).

Wanna REALLY sell it? create your own web page (better yet register a domain name with the make/model), and drop hundreds of pictures of the boat on it, with folder names and file names all with the name, make and model of the boat on them. A Bot will search/index your page, and someone searching for your make/model boat will always stumble upon you... Not saying that I'd ever do such a thing 

Good luck with the sail, I mean sale. 

Last thing I will say is, I'd wager a broker is your best option, especially for a boat your size.


----------

